# What is your favorite Beer?



## rottenzombie

My current Favorite is 
*Guinness Draught *


----------



## Stench

rottenzombie said:


> My current Favorite is
> *Guinness Draught *


Amen...like to try new ones, but this is my all time fav!


----------



## gjcab09

Negra Modelo, Guinness, Foster's

Stupid meds don't allow me to drink much anymore...but I still sneak one now and then...no risk...no reward...right?


----------



## Sigarz

currently my fave is Bells Kalamazoo Stout, but I have a couple new ones in the line up that I have a feeling will give Bells a beeting. they are Alesmith speedway stout and founders breakfast stout. can you tell Im a stout fan? I love porters too and IPAs and wheat beers but the dark ones I enjoy the most. Also at present before trying the speedway, and breakfast stouts. My second favorite is Bells Expedition stout. 

3rd fav would be victory storm King Imperial Stout
4th Bells Hopslam
5th Bells two hearted ale
6th Stone Arrogant basterd
7th Stone IPA & ruination is also fantastic
8th Rogue Shakespeare Stout

I just wish i didnt have to travel outside the state (NY) to get my hands on Bells and Alesmith brews, the beer selection in PA and OH is much superior to NY. 

sorry maye have went overboard in describing my favorite but there are so many.


----------



## rottenzombie

Sigarz said:


> currently my fave is Bells Kalamazoo Stout, but I have a couple new ones in the line up that I have a feeling will give Bells a beeting. they are Alesmith speedway stout and founders breakfast stout. can you tell Im a stout fan? I love porters too and IPAs and wheat beers but the dark ones I enjoy the most. Also at present before trying the speedway, and breakfast stouts. My second favorite is Bells Expedition stout.
> 
> 3rd fav would be victory storm King Imperial Stout
> 4th Bells Hopslam
> 5th Bells two hearted ale
> 6th Stone Arrogant basterd
> 7th Stone IPA & ruination is also fantastic
> 8th Rogue Shakespeare Stout
> 
> I just wish i didnt have to travel outside the state (NY) to get my hands on Bells and Alesmith brews, the beer selection in PA and OH is much superior to NY.
> 
> sorry maye have went overboard in describing my favorite but there are so many.


There's no such thing as overboard when it comes to a favorite Beer.:beerchug:


----------



## TMMT

I guess I'm a simple guy when it comes to beer, just gimme a good cold Sam Adams.


----------



## commonsenseman

TMMT said:


> I guess I'm a simple guy when it comes to beer, just gimme a good cold Sam Adams.


Nothing wrong with Boston Lager! Other Sam Adams that are awesome: Black Lager, Cream Stout, Octoberfest, Scotch Ale, Winter Ale, etc.

I'm also a huge Guiness fan, I like the Stout better though.

Oh yeah I also like a bunch of microbrews: Moose Drool, Leinies Honey Weiss, Leinies Creamy Dark, Leinies Red Lager, Leinies Summer Shandy, Leinies Classic Amber, Beamish, Bitburger, Wessex Pub Ale, & many many others.


----------



## TMMT

Ah yes Love Winter Ale!


----------



## kirok1999

It's a bit hard to find outside the midwest but Goose Island Bourbon County Stout is made for a cigar. Even says so on the label. Dense, black stout, aged in bourbon barrels. Takes me well over half an hour to drink one. The notes of vanilla, bourbon, chocolate, caramel and mild coffee are astounding. Get one if you can find one.:dude:


----------



## Scott W.

La Chouffe golden ale
Victory Prima Pils
Old Speckled Hen English ale


----------



## SMOKE20

Modelo is my # 1 but I am a cheap beer drinker. Miller High Life LIght is my go to brew


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Sierra Nevada Amber & Pale Ales have been my go to beers for a long time now, but I would never pass up a Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## Scott W.

SMOKE20 said:


> Modelo is my # 1 but I am a cheap beer drinker. *Miller High Life LIght* is my go to brew


Gotta love the high life bro. Love it myself.


----------



## thebayratt

I am not much of a beer drinker. But I do like most the Sam Adams they have. But usually end up drinking Bud-Light because thats what my friends usually bring over.

Kiilians Irish Red is one of my faves also. The last pitcher I drank with my good friend before he passed away in a automobile wreck (not a drinking incident) was Killians; so if I ever get a pitcher thats what I get in memory of Matt.


----------



## danmcmartin

Depends on my mood. I always have two or three of these in the fridge.

Sam Adams
Newcastle
Drop Top Ale
Smithwick's (the "w" is silent)
Pacifico

I also like Sam Adams Summer Ale, Octoberfest and Winter Ale. The Cranberry Lambic is yummy too. Sam Adams Light for when I'm on a diet.

As you can tell, I like Sam Adams. Brewer and Patriot:usa:


----------



## eyesack

Ok, it's not really beer at all. But if I did drink, it'd be an ice-cold Old English 40.

...And that's why I don't drink anymore! lol!


----------



## orca99usa

Mine is a Mexican beer called Simpatico. It disappeared from the US market due to (as I understand it) a plant fire. It is supposedly available in the US again, but damned if I can find it anywhere.


----------



## smelvis

Kaliber I have been on the wagon since 1986, but still love a good beer or coffee with my cigar. There are a few decent nons out there but not many.


----------



## dustinhayden

Sam Adams Octoberfest and my homebrew.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo

Pretty much anything Sam Adams is good, I'm also a fan of Pyramid Hefeweizen and Boontz Amber Ale. A good stout or porter also hits the spot from time to time.


----------



## Cigary

Caffreys 
Xingu
Pacifico
Millers


----------



## JackH

A few hangouts I used to frequent in Scottsdale, Az. had impressive selections and you could sign up to have your name listed on their "Wall of Fame" if you had at least one of everything offered. 2 that I'm thinking of had over 150 varieties available. As one who takes these things seriously, I signed up for both and over the course of the next summer, I completed my Herculean task at both establishments. 
There were definitely some which were exceptional however the one that stood out as the best, to my taste buds, was and still is, Pilsner Urquell from the Czech Republic.


----------



## ffup

The Dubbel, preferable on tap but that cost and I can't find it in the states.


----------



## tmanqz

Coors light, just like the stuff. I remember the days where you couldnt get coors unless you lived on the west coast. Only shipped it cold.

For fancy brews I've been drinking Tommy Nockers Maple nut and Dragons milk.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Old Rasputin Imperial Stout. I've heard great things about Dark Lord, but have never even seen one.


----------



## HU1844SMOKER

ODouls


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Cold........


Just kidding currently in no order whatsoever:

Smithwicks, Guiness, Bohemia, XX, Harp, Roswell Alien Amber Ale.


----------



## calhounhusker

All time favorite...

Guinness Draught

Some other favs include:
Newcastle Brown Ale
Lefthand Sawtooth
Samuel Smiths Taddy Porter/Oatmeal Stout and Pale ale
Sam Adams Boston Lager and Oktoberfest
Pretty much any other Oktoberfest brew
Empryean Third stone brown and Burning Sky scottish ale
Boulevard Double wide IPA

Plenty of others but the brain still isn't working quite right after the Oktoberfest celebration this weekend..


----------



## Amlique

Nothing macro produced will ever compare to my homebrews. Got a vanilla bean imperial resting in pint bottles for the next couple months. Dec 1 they will be ready. 
However, I do enjoy Dead Guy Ale, Sam Smith's Oatmeal Stout, Rogue Chocolate Stout, Turbo Dog in the Summer, and Michelob Light for "drinking more than I should" days.
Favorite branded beer: Rogue Chocolate Stout!


----------



## Showtyme5

Bell's Oberon
Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat
Stella
Sierra Nevada


----------



## P_Roberts

Boddingtons Pub Ale


----------



## kingback56

Moonglow by Victory Brewing company. Victory is a microbrew and Moonglow is a brew they only put out in the fall. If you never tried it befor I suggest you do! After that Hopdevel by Victory is my second favorite, it's an IPA. Third would be Magic hat no. 9.

go to victorybeer to check out the brews!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Delirium Tremens

8.5% by volume... Like $17.00 for 4...

....but that's about all you need.:tongue1: If you've never tried it, splurge once.


----------



## jakespeed

I haven't met an IPA that I didn't like. My current fav is Stone Ruination IPA.


----------



## calhounhusker

fuente~fuente said:


> Delirium Tremens
> 
> 8.5% by volume... Like $17.00 for 4...
> 
> ....but that's about all you need.:tongue1: If you've never tried it, splurge once.


One of our local bars has it on tap.

Awesome beer.


----------



## smokin'Jef

I'm a huge beer connisuer, or nerd, if you will. Beer with cigars I almost always go with something stout, porter, Belgian, and various other dark or malty styles. I find most of the hoppier styles don't blend well with cigars.

This is just my list for Top Beers for 2009 so far: 

Wild Dog Barrel-Aged Gonzo Imperial Porter by Flying Dog
Central Waters - Kosmyk Charlie Y2K Catastrophe Ale, "Brewhouse" Coffee stout, & Bourbon Barrel Barleywine 
New Glarus Crack'd Wheat & Dancing Man Wheat 
Lagunitas Hop Stoopid 
Oskar Blues Ten FIDY & Old Chub 
Southern Tier Mokah, Pumking, Oak-Aged Unearthly IPA, Inequity, & UberSun 
Founders Double Trouble IPA 
Dark Horse - Fore Smoked Stout 
Boulevard 'Smokestack series'- Bourbon Barrel Quad & Imperial Stout


----------



## bs240

This may sound Crazy but Lone Star Draft is awesome i love some LSD ...gooo texas brew


----------



## Sigarz

fuente~fuente said:


> Delirium Tremens
> 
> 8.5% by volume... Like $17.00 for 4...
> 
> ....but that's about all you need.:tongue1: If you've never tried it, splurge once.


Very nice choice, love that stuff!


----------



## CobraSkip

While in Europe I like Murphy's Stout
And locally, Old Dominion Bourbon Stout


----------



## Amlique

Gotta say, and I figured this is as good a post as any to input. I just had a Drifter Pale Ale from Widmer Brothers out of Portland. Paired it with a MoW Ruination. Don;t know if it was the cigar, but wow. What a pairing!


----------



## pitbulljimmy

As a Canadian I'm absolutely disappointed with myself for not chiming in earlier. If there's 2 things we know, it's beer and hockey! I love most beers, from beers light, like coors light, to beers dark, like Guiness, or Fullers London Pride, or Fullers London Porter, and almost anything in between. Lately I've been on a German beer kick. Something about the crisp clean flavors of beers brewed according to the Beer Purity Law. If you like 'em light, you should definitly try Warsteiner Premium. It's also available in "Dunkle" for those who like it darker. I haven't met a German beer yet that I haven't liked!


----------



## rottenzombie

This was one of my all time favorite beers but it is nearly imposable to find now.


----------



## Tarks

Kokanee, Guinness, Kilkenny.


----------



## Frodo

Innis & Gunn Blonde.


----------



## Cigary

Always and forever,,,,,please bring it back to the states!!!!!


----------



## snowboardin58

Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout (KBS)
Founders Rye Whiskey Aged Porter
Founders Backwoods Bastard/Slappy Happy Ale(DB aged barrels that aged Bourbon AND maple syrup)
Founders Double Trouble and Hand of Doom (bba version, first batch was the best probably)

And I'm not just biased towards Founders.. its just they're THAT good and even when I tried Pliny and Alpha King, I still liked Founders' IPAs better! The others were so.. generic. But Shorts Chcoolate Wheat almost made the list to break it up a little, but then I remembered something called honesty! I think Shorts will have a few brews up there that would crack my top 10, though.


----------



## smokin'Jef

snowboardin58 said:


> Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout (KBS)
> Founders Rye Whiskey Aged Porter
> Founders Backwoods Bastard/Slappy Happy Ale(DB aged barrels that aged Bourbon AND maple syrup)
> Founders Double Trouble and Hand of Doom (bba version, first batch was the best probably)
> 
> And I'm not just biased towards Founders.. its just they're THAT good and even when I tried Pliny and Alpha King, I still liked Founders' IPAs better! The others were so.. generic. But Shorts Chcoolate Wheat almost made the list to break it up a little, but then I remembered something called honesty! I think Shorts will have a few brews up there that would crack my top 10, though.


Yeah, someone who speaks my language. Love Founders! The Harvest Ale that I picked up recently was super yummy. The KBS and regular Breakfast stout are spectacular. Have ya tried the Canadian Breakfast stout? Its aged with Maple...delish!


----------



## shunoshi

Hmm, all time favorites....

To start, anything I brew. :biggrin:

Commercially?

Surly Furious
Bell's Hopslam
Bell's Two-Hearted Ale
Rochefort 8
Schneiderweiss Hopfen Weiss
Duvel

Those top the list, but there are really too many great beers to list. :yield:


----------



## bs240

Dogfish Head 120 was great to me this weekend


----------



## Robudda723

Wasatch Brewery --The Devastator 8%


----------



## busk

Ciney Blonde
Abbaye d'Aulne 8%
Floreffe Tripple
Any really bitter German pilsner not using hop extract
Fin Du Monde
And these days, Baltika 7


----------



## weezel32

My short list:
Warsteiner
Optimator Spaten
Any New Belgium
Rogue Dead Guy Ale
Hoegaarden
Natural Light...or maybe not.


----------



## kopsis

Anchor Porter
Anchor Liberty Ale
Slottskällans Imperial Stout
Rochefort 8


----------



## Slaterstogies

Fat Tire or Bass


----------



## texas fish

I dont drink much beer but if i do its Shiner Bock brewed right here in Texas


----------



## JGD

My tastes in beer really change with the seasons. 

Fall: Sam Adams Oktoberfest
Winter: Guinness 
Spring: Rising Moon
Summer: Anything Mexican 

However, I will drink Guinness anytime.


----------



## Grammaton

texas fish said:


> I dont drink much beer but if i do its Shiner Bock brewed right here in Texas


I thought you were going to say "dos eckies"...


----------



## Cigar Smoker NY

The best belgium beer of all time is hogstraten porter but good luck trying to find it


----------



## Bakoux

Honey Moon Summer Ale by Blue Moon is pretty good

Usually I only drink Coors light or Corona Extra.


----------



## snowboardin58

smokin'Jef said:


> Yeah, someone who speaks my language. Love Founders! The Harvest Ale that I picked up recently was super yummy. The KBS and regular Breakfast stout are spectacular. Have ya tried the Canadian Breakfast stout? Its aged with Maple...delish!


Yes sir! I had it on my 21st birthday on May 8. I live 15 minutes from Founders! I was seriously stressing out over missing their Black Party(and Canadian plus other rare beers) because I wanted to try it so bad... my friend has JUST turned 21 and I had less than a month and couldn't secure a fake ID hahaha. I had already tried to get KBS at the release, being told they'd have it til at least 11pm and finding out it was sold out less than a 1.5 hours after opening at 11am. I got a few four packs at stores though.


----------



## snowboardin58

bs240 said:


> Dogfish Head 120 was great to me this weekend


Still on my list to try! Nothing like half a day's worth of calories to give a backbone to beer!


----------



## Machurtado

My current favorite is Shiner Blonde but I won't turn down a normal Shiner Bock. Pacifico and Dos XX amber


----------



## Machurtado

Right now Shiner Blonde is my favorite but i won't turn down a regular Shiner Bock. I also like pacifico, tecate, and Dos XX amber all with a lime of couse.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Clausthaler or sumthin like that.


----------



## Trev

I'm partial to Czech pilsners like Urquell, Czechvar and Kozel. I also like a cold Stella. My favourite Canadian beer is Creemore Springs- dynamite! I think Innis & Gunn was mentioned as well; an excellent Scottish beer aged in whiskey barrels.


----------



## Schecter30

Although I mainly drink bourbon now I used to be a huge stout fan. Founder's, Dogfish head, Northcoast, rogue.


----------



## Schecter30

kirok1999 said:


> It's a bit hard to find outside the midwest but Goose Island Bourbon County Stout is made for a cigar. Even says so on the label. Dense, black stout, aged in bourbon barrels. Takes me well over half an hour to drink one. The notes of vanilla, bourbon, chocolate, caramel and mild coffee are astounding. Get one if you can find one.:dude:


mmmm bourbon and stout beer, my two favorite drinks combined!? Oh yea, need to get it.


----------



## rajuabju

Mammoth Brewing Co in Mammoth, California has some amazing brews.... Double Nut Brown is my favorite. Not widely available, but man everytime I go there I bring a case back with me.


----------



## pedrolf

club verde...........


----------



## southoz

mine is a coopers pale ale, one of the best beers in the world and made right here in adelaide, i also like the stouts, guinness type beers aswell, these go great with a full bodied cigar 

mmm i think i might have another pale ale right now #3


----------



## camaro

Coors Light
Stag
Pacifica
Stella
Sam Adams
I grew up in the country so we mostly drank coors, bud, stag, ect.
I did not try much else until maybe 5 years ago. I like almost any beer now but prefer a canadian whiskey or bourbon.


----------



## DarrenMaduro

luckily my palette can enjoy most things. I like a drop of Red Wine, but that always makes me shakey the next day!

A nice cool lager, I quite like Cobra and Heineken. I'm not a heavy drinker, usually 2 to 4 pints top...I generally have 4 halfs (2 pints)

The father in law sometimes gives me 'Brains' ale, which is a very light ale/mild. That is rather enjoyable.


----------



## Jenady

I am a big fan of the "beer of opportunity." But, since I started enjoying beer in the 60's I always come back to Budweiser. You can always depend on it for consistent quality and rich taste. For the past three years I order Shiner Bock if available.


----------



## Criminal

1. Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale
2. Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale
3. Sierra Nevada Torpedo
4. Anchor Steam Christmas 
5. Old Rasputin


----------



## zrhoad66

Landshark!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Honestly? Whatever ya got...as long as it aint malt liquor. uke:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Carlsberg, and Carlsberg Elephant mmmmmmmmm made for royalty


----------



## blazingazn

granville island winter ale.


----------



## SureShot81

Almost anything from Pisgah Brewing Co., especially their Valdez coffee stout.


----------



## 8ball

I rather enjoy micro brews and we have a good amount of local companies that make some great beers and ales. I also always return to Sam Adams from time to time. Due to price (and drinking more "light" beer), I'm also known to take down my fair share or Molson and Labbats. As far as pilsners go, they are better than most of the domestic brands. Living so close to Canada has it's advantages as they are available in every supermarket and gas station around here.


----------



## rottenzombie

my new theme song...

YouTube - Beer Is Good For You ♫


----------



## phisch

Bell's Porter is my tops. Well, anything from Bell's is my tops.


----------



## Pitbull

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Honestly? Whatever ya got...as long as it aint malt liquor. uke:


I concur 100% :clap2: :beerchug:


----------



## deputy

I just had some Founders Breakfast Stout that was simply extraordinary. Boulevard DIPA is my favorite though.


----------



## doblemaduro

You can't beat Wisconsin Amber from the Capital Brewery from Middleton, WI. Awesome.


----------



## Magicseven

doblemaduro said:


> You can't beat Wisconsin Amber from the Capital Brewery from Middleton, WI. Awesome.


Agreed!

Newcastle and New Glaurs Spotted Cow are always a nice fallback.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

doblemaduro said:


> You can't beat Wisconsin Amber from the Capital Brewery from Middleton, WI. Awesome.


I would second Capital Brewery in WI. It's an awesome brew tour and great brews. Can't go wrong with anything form there.


----------



## Rmac58

The one I'm drinking! 
Okay, just tapped into my latest homebrew.


----------



## cheese

It's nice to know I'm on a board with people who not only enjoy good cigars, but enjoy good beers as well.:whoo::whoo::whoo: But then again, 1+1 does equal 2, so it makes sense.

My absolute favorite of all time is a Belgian quadruple called Abbey Val Dieu Gand Cru. It can be hard to find sometimes locally so I have to order it online most of the time. I'm convinced there is no better beer than this.

Second is a tie between Delerium Tremens and St. Feuillien Triple. Both are fantastic Belgian ales.

Third is a tie (since I seem to drink about the same amount of both) between Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout and Grieskirchner Jorger Weisse. The stout is a great beer to have with a cigar and the weisse, well if you can find it I suggest you give it a shot. The latter should only be $2-3 per half liter.

Fourth is Stella Artois. This is my standard "I just want a beer" beer.

I drink and enjoy all sorts of other beers, but that's my list.


----------



## CajunMaduro

Kutcher Alt because I wanna sound sofisticated,, but my fridge is full of Miller Lite.


----------



## Nyght81

Some of my favs include Moose Drool Ale, Yeungling Lager, Blue Moon...can't really put my finger on one specific, but USUALLY I buy bud light or even Nat light, lol, cuz I'm cheap, BUT when I want a good beer with a good meal, I choose one of those, and then hopefully soon will have good smokes to go with them.


----------



## weezel32

cheese said:


> My absolute favorite of all time is a Belgian quadruple called Abbey Val Dieu Gand Cru. It can be hard to find sometimes locally so I have to order it online most of the time. I'm convinced there is no better beer than this.
> 
> Third is a tie (since I seem to drink about the same amount of both) between Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout and Grieskirchner Jorger Weisse. The stout is a great beer to have with a cigar and the weisse, well if you can find it I suggest you give it a shot. The latter should only be $2-3 per half liter.


Store I hit today had the Abbey Val Grand Cru. They also had several Sam'l Smith's. I grabbed one of the organic strawberry Sam'l Smith's to try.

I also grabbed some Dogfish Head 90, Bell's Christmas Ale, Founder's Double Trouble, Arragont Bastard Ale, Paulaner Salvator, Stone Smoked Porter and some Russel's Reserve 10-year Bourbon.

This was after I hit the B&M and grabbed:
AF Short Story
AF Curly Head
Padron 2000
RP 1961
Kristoff Maduro
AF Opus X Petite Lancero.

I'd call that a good day.


----------



## Space Ace

Chimay Blue, Weyerbacher Simcoe Double IPA, Kostritzer Alt, and of course, Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## weezel32

Decided yesterday's haul was worth a pic.


----------



## Padron

Boulevard Wheat with a slice of lemon. And no, I'm not gay...I just like the lemon!


----------



## storm_rider_1

my go to beer is a Pabst blue Ribbon, when i want something darker i usually got with something from lake superior brewing company, sam adams, or sierra nevada.


----------



## zeavran1

Give me a Heineken and I'm fine.


----------



## phinz

I'll try anything other than lambics. Have never developed a taste for them. Once I have enough posts I'll post a picture of the beer fridge. It's full and there's more laid down waiting for the right time. I tend to collect beers as I travel, so you never know what you'll find in the fridge.


----------



## jwise

I prefer amber beer over ales or pilsners. My favorite is Shiner Bock.

I also really enjoy German beers. Warsteiner Dunkel is my first choice.


----------



## ongreystreet

I'll try any beer. My favorite use to be Dixie Brewing Crimson Voodoo, it's hard to get their stuff since the Hurricane. A few I've got in steady Rotation are PBR, Natty Boh(it's a BohMore thing), Spaten, Stella (it's a DC United thing), Jefferson Bourbon Stout, Negra Modelo.

The Sam Adams Octoberfest is a quality beer I enjoyed quite a few of this year.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

I would highly recomend the Bell's beers they are all tasty- Bell's Brewery: Homepage

Best regards, tony


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Yuengling dark. My first beer, and still my favorite.


----------



## jwise

Spaten Optimator is also a great one.


----------



## digital

Sierra Nevada for sure


----------



## snowboardin58

weezel32 said:


> Decided yesterday's haul was worth a pic.


Double Trouble!!! I'm going to have to get that on tap tonight... :-D


----------



## snowboardin58

I'll also recommend Founders. I've never had something from them I've considered bad, nor have my beer friends. At the least, its always a very good example of the targeted stye. But they have 3 stouts always in the top 25 in the world, 1 of which has ranged from #10 to #5! They're about a quarter mile walk from the #3 ranked beer bar in the world, too! Give them a shot.. Welcome to Founders Brewery

And keep an eye out for Nemesis, a seasonal beer that changes yearly. This initial release has been rumored to be Hennessey barrel aged Breatkast Stout


----------



## BankersHours

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> I would highly recomend the Bell's beers they are all tasty- Bell's Brewery: Homepage
> 
> Best regards, tony


It's that time of year again for those guys to release their HOPSLAM! I can't buy Bells here in TN but I have had several of their beers when I travel and it is all great stuff for sure!

But, right now a new beer has come to our market from Mississippi called Lazy Magnolia. Their Southern Pecan Nut Brown Ale is by far my favorite of the last two months. Check it out!

Lazy Magnolia Home Page


----------



## iaod816

Hops Hops and more Hops... Dogfishhead is always a good go to. Bear Republic has some great stuff too! We have a local beer bar that serves over 150 different kinds of beers with about 25-20 on tap all the time so needless to say, its hard to go in there and try something twice. Some of our local breweries in Western MA make some great stuff too, like Berkshire Brewing Company.

Best beer I have had recently would probably have to be Stone Ruination IPA... MMMMMM!!!


----------



## shunoshi

BankersHours said:


> It's that time of year again for those guys to release their HOPSLAM! I can't buy Bells here in TN but I have had several of their beers when I travel and it is all great stuff for sure!


Wooooooooooooo!

My local liquor store has a sign in the window saying they're getting it in on Monday. Definitely going to have to snag a 6er.


----------



## phinz

BankersHours said:


> Their Southern Pecan Nut Brown Ale is by far my favorite of the last two months. Check it out!
> 
> Lazy Magnolia Home Page


Abita does a nice pecan ale too.


----------



## BankersHours

phinz said:


> Abita does a nice pecan ale too.


I will have to look for this today at the shop on my way home! I really like their TurboDog.


----------



## dmisc

Sierra Nevada for me. I used to dislike this beer when I was younger, and for some reason, I always see myself buying it. 

I also enjoy Fat Tire, Red Stripe, and most of the Tied House Brewery recipes.


----------



## cmdrsils

Leinie's Sunset Wheat!

After that: Blue Moon, Moose Drool, pretty much every other Leinie's and New Glarus Spotted Cow.

And Mich Golden Light to get drunk as a skunk!


----------



## Mante

Little Creatures Pale Ale, Knappstein, Coopers Vintage, Redback Original. All are Australian boutique beers. Sorry if it sounds like I'm an aussie beer yuppie, just the best I've found. :razz: Imported beers here seem to only consist of european and run of the mill other ones.


----------



## MichaelH

I've been really into Stone's IPA lately. BBC Coffeehouse is one of my current favorites too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

If i am in the mood for imported beer Its Stella, Becks ,Spaten.
Domestic anything from Stone, Brooklyn Brewery, Captain Lawrence Brewery a local place.


----------



## PunchMan6

I am a self proclaimed beer snob, and a homebrewer for 8 yrs. so bear with me please!!!LOL
All Time faves that I could drink evryday, anytime of day:
1-Stone Double Bastard(or if u can find it, Oak Aged Double Bastard)
2-Stone Ruination IPA
3-anything by STONE!!!!
4-Southern Tier UnEarthly Imperial IPA
5-Dogfish Head 120 minute IPA
6-Abita Andygator Helles Bock
7-my own Chocolate Oatmeal Stout, I know!!!!

honestly, there areso many amazing beers in the world its hard to put up a fave list but I tried.....Duvel, Chimay, Piraat, Gulden Draak, La Chouffe, basically anything Belgian as well!!!! Peace

- D


----------



## snowboardin58

Founders Nemesis 2009 was AWESOME, and very unique. I've never heard of anything like it. Too bad its been impossible to find.. I have a VERY limited number of bottles I am going to cellar since, while the ratings would put it in the top 10-15 if it were produced more than once(in a very limited quantity) and could therefor not be "retired" and sustain a review count to keep it up there, almost everyone agrees this beer will be substantially better with aging.

This may be tied for my favorite beer now. We shall see in a year.. although KBS is almost a year aged for me now, so that may take it right back!


----------



## beefcakeb0

Sierra Nevada Guiness, Magic Hat No 9, Harvest Blue Moon, definately a toss up of the four.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Coors light anyone???!!! 

I'm thinking something along the lines of either Chimay White or Shiner Bock on Tap.


----------



## cheese

cmdrsils said:


> Leinie's Sunset Wheat!


Is it just me or does that stuff taste like fruity pebbles? :ask::ask::ask:


----------



## GuitarDan

For me, #1 is Guinness Extra Stout at room temperature. #2 is Old Style served ice-cold.


----------



## Schecter30

founder's breakfast stout


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ

Free is my favorite Busch Light if I'm buying.


----------



## d_day

Affligem tripel. Yummy.


----------



## Justy P

Anything by Anchor, Firestone, Dogfish Head or Stone Brewing... 

At least the ones I've tried.


----------



## southoz

Tashaz said:


> Little Creatures Pale Ale, Knappstein, Coopers Vintage, Redback Original. All are Australian boutique beers. Sorry if it sounds like I'm an aussie beer yuppie, just the best I've found. :razz: Imported beers here seem to only consist of european and run of the mill other ones.


I'm with you on the Little Creatures Pale and the Coopers Vintage!!

I'm actually having a Coopers Pale Ale now, YUM!


----------



## jaydub13

cheese said:


> Is it just me or does that stuff taste like fruity pebbles? :ask::ask::ask:


Its not just you. Creeped me the hell out. not my cup o tea(or pint o beer, for that matter) but the ladies seem to like it, hahaha


----------



## Vegasgz

Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout
La Fin Du Monde


----------



## gibson_es

so far. the best beer is smithwicks...


----------



## The_Bombero

Currently my favorite is Deschutes The Abyss. What a great beer.


----------



## Ducrider

Hales Cream Ale - on nitro. Delicious. 

Otherwise, can't go wrong with a Guinness


----------



## oletimer54

theres no ONE favorite!!! but i love world wide stout by dogfish head!!! or a Roquefort #10,


----------



## carguy13

Any type of Hefewiesen really but currently my favorite of them is Hacker-Pschor Oktoberfest

or there is always the Doppel-Bock Dunkel...that's my favorite dark beer.


----------



## kopsis

Bourbon County Brand Stout 2009 by Goose Island Beer - it's quite good already, but few years in the cellar should make it even better!


----------



## jaypulay

Sleeman's Cream Ale for me!!


----------



## PufPufPass

what happened to just plain old Heiniken or Corona with Lime?!


----------



## JazzCigar

Dos Equis


----------



## PufPufPass

JazzCigar said:


> Dos Equis


love this one too


----------



## pomorider

Newcastle Brown. 
Sam Adams Boston Lager
Granville Island IPA
Guinness
Murphy Stout
Hobgoblin


----------



## SNKBITE

If I am just going to have a beer, I always reach for something from the Sam Adams family. Usually the Lager, but in the spirit of St. Patricks Day...I also love Guiness!!


----------



## cigllortars

_Full Sail's_ pale ale


----------



## bxcarracer

I dont normally drink beer, but when I do its always Dos Equis.

Ha that and Guiness, also, Miller Lite,Also Milwake's Best.


----------



## JoeyBear

Cuvee des Trolls-Belgian brew that is amazing and nearly impossible to find. I have to order a 5 gallon keg for $200 when I get in the mood for some 

Delirium Tremens
Hoegaarden
Affligem
Leffe 
Grimbergen
Gulden Draak
Rogue
Saison Dupont

I have a beer fridge that's stocked so I'm not allowed to make anymore purchases right now


----------



## JoeyBear

PufPufPass said:


> what happened to just plain old Heiniken or Corona with Lime?!


For me, I have a job and like to enjoy what I drink 

Ayinger Hefeweizen is also amazing!


----------



## oletimer54

PufPufPass said:


> what happened to just plain old Heiniken or Corona with Lime?!


that shit is worse than budweiser....Go get a book by micheal jackson


----------



## PufPufPass

JoeyBear said:


> For me, I have a job and like to enjoy what I drink
> 
> Ayinger Hefeweizen is also amazing!


Are you saying if I drink Corona or Heiniken I do not have a job?! hahaha...



oletimer54 said:


> that shit is worse than budweiser....Go get a book by micheal jackson


Ok jackass. This is not the way to start your posting on here by bashings ones beer choices and this being your 7th post. I did not say Milw. Best or Bousch lite.. Heni and Corona are far from worst and cheapest bears you tried to make them sound and look like.

Are you secretly in love with Michael Jackson yourself, since he is the 1st one that came up in your ol head? If you tried to be funny, did not work, get a book of jokes to read on Amazon..


----------



## alphableak83

I'm a guiness guy myself


----------



## oletimer54

PufPufPass said:


> Are you saying if I drink Corona or Heiniken I do not have a job?! hahaha...
> 
> Ok jackass. This is not the way to start your posting on here by bashings ones beer choices and this being your 7th post. I did not say Milw. Best or Bousch lite.. Heni and Corona are far from worst and cheapest bears you tried to make them sound and look like.
> 
> Are you secretly in love with Michael Jackson yourself, since he is the 1st one that came up in your ol head? If you tried to be funny, did not work, get a book of jokes to read on Amazon..


Do you Know who Micheal Jackson is? The Beer Hunter!!! No disrespect but those are very boring beers, descent but not great thats all


----------



## PufPufPass

oletimer54 said:


> Do you Know who Micheal Jackson is? The Beer Hunter!!! No disrespect but those are very boring beers, descent but not great thats all


hahaha. My bad. I thought you said to get Michael Jackson the singer, book. Sorry for the jackass comment.. lol


----------



## JoeyBear

PufPufPass said:


> Are you saying if I drink Corona or Heiniken I do not have a job?! hahaha...


No no, not at all! Before I became a beer super-freak, I loved Corona and Heiniken. I equate drinking beer with smoking a cigar. I might not do either as much as I'd like, but when I do, I want something amazing. A bottle of Delirium Tremens and a My Father or other great cigar are an awesome way to round out an evening. There's nothing wrong with Corona or Heiniken, but when put against Belgian or other craft beers, they don't compare.


----------



## gator_79

Guinnness 
Deschutes Abyss (limited release, usually around October.)
Sam Smith Nut Brown Ale
New Castle
Lots of Different Micro Brew Stouts and Porters


----------



## anjoga

I go through favorites all the time, but these days my favorite is Brown's Barrel Aged Wiskey Porter. Of course, with warmer weather coming up, I prefer a nice hefeweizen.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana

*Yuengling*!!!


----------



## d_day

I'd like to add St Bernardus.


----------



## GentlemanJester

Hemingway in Havana said:


> *Yuengling*!!!


Hear Hear! :beerchug:

Although I was almost converted to some foreign brands when I was in Germany and Belgium over the summer... I'm not a huge beer guy, but it was still amazing.


----------



## Bigsky

Cold Smoke Scotch Ale from the kettle House Brewery in Missoula Montana:banana:


----------



## pointbreak

gator_79 said:


> Guinnness
> Deschutes Abyss (limited release, usually around October.)
> Sam Smith Nut Brown Ale
> New Castle
> Lots of Different Micro Brew Stouts and Porters


 +1 on all counts


----------



## Justy P

I wondered why I had never heard of "Yuengling " before... Apparently, it's only an East Coast thing... Now I'm sad.


----------



## billbo777

Blue Moon, but recently I have been on a Mothership Wit kick.:fencing:


----------



## tpharkman

Road Slush from New Glarus Brewing Company or Newcastle Brown Ale.


----------



## Dave.73

tpharkman said:


> Road Slush from New Glarus Brewing Company or Newcastle Brown Ale.


Love some New Castle. Enjoying one right now


----------



## Do5ug

Favorite beer? 

Dougweiser. 

I used to make it myself. Powerful too, I used champaign yeast to get a really high alcohol content.

Haven't made any in decades. Wisdom finally came. Now I really go for Sam Smith Nut Brown Ale.

-Do5ug


----------



## Do5ug

Oops - I meant Champagne.


----------

